# Car seat anchor



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Has anyone installed a rear anchor point on the package tray to attach a forward facing car seat. I plan on taking my two year old grandson to lots of cars shows this year.

Thanks....Rick


----------



## NorCalJeremy (Jan 30, 2018)

*So . . . What did you end up doing?*

I just got my 68 road worthy and my 3yo is dying to go for a ride. 
I found this DIY link https://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-LATCH-system-retrofit/ but I'm not sold on it.
I was considering having a welder buddy fabricate some U bolts but thought I would do a little more research first.:nerd:


----------

